# Paradisus Playa Conchal in Costa Rica



## jiffer (Mar 3, 2009)

I was able to trade my week with RCI-ID#5408- into this resort but I have not seen much info or trip reports about this resort. Our trade is a studio room and since it is just the two of I would hope that would be enough room. Does anyone know what the sudio room is at the PPC? Is it just standard Garden Room? When we pay the all inclusive fee will give us full access for everything at the resort, like to restaurants, room service and spa?

Any info about this resort I would love.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 3, 2009)

Stayed there about 5 yrs ago. The studios are very large. There is a kitchen area, living room and the bedroom is up a couple of steps so it feels like it's a separate room. There is a dressing area and large bathroom. 

You get access to all the restaurants. Make reservations early in the week if you want to eat at the non-buffet ones. I don't remember if you can use the spa. We used room service a couple of times but I think I read something recently that they no longer provide room service for breakfast. 

I enjoyed my stay there.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 3, 2009)

*Paradisus Playa Conchal*

We stayed there two years ago albeit not though a trade. Thought the restaurants were really good, but a Pat said, make reservations. The breakfast buffet was outstanding.

The resort is big, but they run golf carts through the place as shuttles, so that is the best way to get around.

On thing I will caution you, once outside the gate onto the beach, you will be inundated with folks trying to sell you tours. One of the couples we were with started talking to one of them and we wound up using him for a tour. It was OK, but we really didn'at have a lot of options with him. I would stick with the travel agents on the resort.

If you do use one of the folks on the beach, expect to be grilled by the other vendors when you show up to leave. There must be some code amongst them for a share of the fees if you talked to one of them  and then did not use them. When we left on our tour it got a little ugly.

Everything you want to see in Costa Rica is east of the airport. The resort is west of the airport, so there is a built in two to three hours (RT) just getting back to the airport area.

Unless they have fixed things,  leaving Costa Rica via Liberia is a zoo. You can prepay the departure tax at the Playa Conchal: DO NOT FAIL TO DO THIS!!!!! It will save you 30-45 minutes at the airport. I would allow two hours to get checked in for your flight and to get through immigration. The problem is that a lot of flights are leaving at or about the same time and the airport can't handle that many passengers at once. It is just nuts. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## jiffer (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for hte replies. Are the sudio rooms really far from everything? Could I walk to the restaurants, beach and such?


----------



## Pat H (Mar 4, 2009)

It depends on which building you are in. We were close enough that we could walk to the pool and restaurants. As far as I know all the rooms are studios.


----------



## jiffer (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you. We have never been to Costa Rica and we are looking forward to. It seems like there are so many things to do it is hard to narrow down what we should do. I have some reading to do.


----------



## jiffer (Mar 4, 2009)

Friends of our is thinking about joining us for this trip and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestion on a place to look for timeshare rentals.

 It will be two adults and one child (well really she is 17) and they thinking a rental would be more cost effective then buying a package through Orbitz or such.

Any suggestions. I checked redweek but they dont have any rentals available at all for 2009 or 2010. BTW we are going the week of Oct 30, 2010.


----------



## jiffer (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok after doing some check around I saw a webiste call Timesharesharesonly that had some rentals listed. Is this a good company? I saw they listed a 2 bedroom. I thought all the units were studios so should I be worried that the listing is a scam?

I thought I read somehwere about the resort building condos in the complex a couple of years ago. Would they be part of that? Are they far from the rest of the resort?


----------

